# Brisket too big....



## cocoafloridaboy (May 21, 2015)

Hello,All you Smokers! I bought a brisket and it's too big for my WSM18. What are my options, please? I could just squeeze it in. It's an inch or so too long. What do you think? Kevin


----------



## cocoafloridaboy (May 21, 2015)

No sweat, cut it in half, put one on top grate and one on bottom. It's 'mokin!  I searched for an answer and found it. Imagine that! Thanks Kev


----------



## cocoafloridaboy (May 21, 2015)

Hey! No problem! Cut it in half and put it on! Thanks anyway, shoulda done a search first.... sorry...  It's 'mokin! Kevin


----------



## sota d (May 21, 2015)

Sounds good! Good luck and have fun with your smoke! Post some pics so we can enjoy it along with you! Happy smokin', David.


----------



## cocoafloridaboy (May 21, 2015)

Gentlemen,  So, I cooked the brisket. First one ever. Cut it in half. Put the flat on the bottom of a WSM 18 and the point on the top grate. Cranked it up and let it go for five hrs. temp 225 to 250 with my Maverick temp doody. Then wrapped them and put 'em back on for 4 hrs, same temp. Sorry, no pics, family showed up from out of town and they were hungry and I forgot in the excitement of grandbabies running around the house. It was great. But... It was so soft. It was pretty much pulled brisket. Hickory smoked. Real pretty. Heck, It was great. A little hot sauce and salt. Used the SPOG and some cayenne and paprika for color. Injected with beef broth and SPOG. The flat I made gluten free for someone who needed it gluten free and she was so happy 'cause she can't have barbecue at the restaurant. So that was an unexpected joy. She was very thankful and ate a lot. My impression was... Not a lot of meat for a 12 lb brisket. Gonna do the next one unwrapped, then might be able to slice it. I can see that one has to get it off the smoker at just the right time. Thanks for all the advice that I get from this forum.  Gonna do some 8lb pork butts Saturday night for the gluten free kid, to take home. It was fun. In the beginning I obsessed too much about the temp and things. Now I just relax . I give my wife the remote and say "call me if the temp strays from 225 to 250 degrees." And I go do errands. Might try the 350 degree method too. Ok, thanks again. See 'ya. Kevin


----------



## whatsfordinner (May 22, 2015)

Good problem to have. Never too much brisket!!!


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2015)

Great story CFB!  It is always such a pleasure to watch folks inhale what we smoke on our favorite backyard piece of equipment. 

Have fun with the butts too.


----------

